# Windows 2003 doman controller TIME



## Renamed&Closed5 (Aug 23, 2011)

Dears,

I have a problem with my DC which doesnt sent the right time to all the computers. All pcs are fresh installed and have xp sp3 which theyre conencted to our domain. But the problem is all pcs have firewalls shut down and they can connect to eachother see eachother but the time is different on minutes from the dc and many pcs how can i make this that the DC sends the time to all pcs?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Is this a domain environment and what id the OS on the server as well as the OS on the workstations?


----------



## Nerdbit (Sep 21, 2011)

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/816042

This will walk you through making sure your domain controller is setup to use an external time source.

Double check and make sure you do not have any DNS issues, I have found clients pointing an any other server instead of your domains (which it should be pointing to your domain dns anyways) will have time issues. looking for one more link will post as soon as I find it.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/223184/en

Use the above link to check a client with the incorrect time and see if the settings are incorrect. I would suggest using a gpo to set and ensure All domain machines are set to nt5DS.

Sent on the go. Please excuse spelling and punctuation errors.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Regardless if it is set to use an external time server their workstations are not synching with the DC. Minutes in difference is not a huge deal unless you have apps that require a dead on correct time. I have seen BIOS issues on some computers that will always override the DC clock synch.

Go to one of the workstations in question and open a command prompt enter net time \\dcname /set

See if the time does set to the DC time or if it reverts back to the old time.


----------



## Nerdbit (Sep 21, 2011)

Rockn said:


> Regardless if it is set to use an external time server their workstations are not synching with the DC. Minutes in difference is not a huge deal unless you have apps that require a dead on correct time. I have seen BIOS issues on some computers that will always override the DC clock synch.
> 
> Go to one of the workstations in question and open a command prompt enter net time \\dcname /set
> 
> See if the time does set to the DC time or if it reverts back to the old time.


correct
as long as the workstation time matches or is very close to the DC time you were fine. But if you are already working on a time issue why not make sure that it is as accurate as possible from the top down.

In my experience on different networks I have not seen the bios override domain time settings. Not saying it can't or doesn't happen just saying I have never experienced that.

Sent on the go. Please excuse spelling and punctuation errors.


----------



## centauricw (Jun 26, 2010)

Set the DC servers to use the NTP Pool Project servers, which are WAY more reliable than time.windows.com. Then set the member systems to update from the DCs. Here are my handy commands you can paste into a Command Prompt window.

For the DC servers:


```
w32tm /config "/manualpeerlist:0.us.pool.ntp.org 1.us.pool.ntp.org 2.us.pool.ntp.org 3.us.pool.ntp.org" /syncfromflags:manual /reliable:yes /update

net stop w32time

net start w32time
```
For the member systems:


```
w32tm /config /syncfromflags:domhier /update

net stop w32time

net start w32time
```


----------

